# Substituting rifle powders



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a load I like that uses 4831sc and can't find any. If I can get a similar burn rate powder. Should it group okay?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

only one way to know that would be shoot it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've done this with mixed results. Sometimes the substituted powder will shoot as good or better than the original. As KurtR says, the only way to know is load some and shoot them.

Huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

AFH,
Give me a call, i've got a couple of lbs that I can part with. I was going to use it in the 6SLR, but ended up using H1000 instead. 
I'll give it to you at sticker price, I picked it up last year before all the BS.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

know any one that has h4350 I would drive across the world to get some


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

That's kinda what I figured . Thanks xdeano. Gonna take you up for sure. For being an exact science reloading is no exact science.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Kurt

I've got about 7lbs of the IMR 4350. just a little difference. But i've only got about a half lb left of the H4350. I use the H4350 in my blended powder in my 6SLR too. Not long ago there was a pile of H4350 at the Bismarck Scheels. But that's been a few months, usually goes pretty fast.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

ya it is gone I checked last weekend. I have imr 4350 but it is slower and don't really want to work up another load but if plutonium ie h4350 is un obtainable I will have to


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KurtR said:


> ya it is gone I checked last weekend. I have imr 4350 but it is slower and don't really want to work up another load but if plutonium ie h4350 is un obtainable I will have to


I run through a lot of H4350 this week end so I need to start looking too. I have three or four other powders that will work, but who knows how well.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Three pounds of h4350 in grand forks. Pm for details. Might pick up some for a test of my own.


----------

